# Overtired 2.5yo... can we help him sleep in??



## twylacat (Mar 13, 2012)

My 2.5 year old is tired a lot of the time. Our bedtime routine has actually gotten to the point that he falls asleep pretty well around 8pm. Most nights he sleeps through until the morning but unfortunately his morning begins between 5:30 and 6:30am. He's clearly tired as soon as he's awake and is often asking to go back to bed by 8am. Some nights we've tried to help him to sleep earlier but haven't found it very successful and, because of our schedules, we're usually only eating dinner at 6:30. He's in daycare 3-4 days/week so an extra morning nap (in addition to his one hour nap in the afternoon) isn't usually an option. His father and I are pretty exhausted ourselves and keep asking how we can help him sleep more. He sleeps in a bed next to ours (having slept in our bed until less than 2 months ago) and my partner keeps telling him he's going to move him into his own room. That does not feel like it will help him sleep anymore but I'm not sure what else to do! Any thoughts?


----------



## heyxxmcfly (Jan 2, 2013)

When he wakes up at 530-630 is there anyway you could have him lay and cuddle with you for a few minutes and maybe get him to rest before getting up to start your day? 
I started asking my ds (who's also 2.5) for just one more snuggle in the morning and he lays down with me and dozes for a few mintues depending on how tired he is.


----------



## marilyn612 (Feb 11, 2014)

I found some white noise really helps my daughter. She has a fan in her room year round. It isn't always blowing on her to keep cool. Sometimes its just on because we noticed she will sleep later when it is on.


----------



## sierramtngirl (Jun 19, 2013)

We've found with our toddler that it does not matter what time she gets in bed, her awake time does not change. I would try to dial back bedtime as this has been the only way to get her to get more sleep. GL!


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 24, 2011)

DD always awoke at that time, and we could get her to fall back asleep until 7:30 or 8 (were late risers ourselves and didn't have to get her anywhere until 9; she foes to bed at 8). Initially, we gave her milk in a sippy cup, then switched to water, then to just comforting her. I know the milk thing is bad but it's a part of a long story/struggle of her sleep routine, and anyways, it worked. It is a hugely powerful bribe (all the best bribes are a little bit evil I guess). She was in Her own room at that point, but had been since about 1. We also used black-out shades on her windows, and a fan running. If we were all up in the household, I don't think it would work. And if she's excited (like on vacation at her grandmothers house) she's up then regardless.


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 24, 2011)

Yea, overall this sounds like not enough sleep for a toddler. DD naps 2-3 hours most days in addition to now about 10-11 hrs at night (she's 3). I'm so sorry, you all must be exhausted!! :zzz:Hug


----------



## sleeplessmommy76 (Oct 9, 2014)

marilyn612 said:


> I found some white noise really helps my daughter. She has a fan in her room year round. It isn't always blowing on her to keep cool. Sometimes its just on because we noticed she will sleep later when it is on.


White noise seems to be very helpful for my friends' kids. My friend bought her LO a little bunny that plays white noise and has ears that are nightlights. It's called the Alilo bunny. I might try that at home since no one is getting much sleep here and other people have suggested that I try playing some white noise or using a dim nightlight.


----------



## Ethelpea (Mar 3, 2010)

I concur with a white noise machine and black out shades/blinds/curtains. No nightlights on in the room at all during the night.


----------



## destcanio (Dec 16, 2014)

It's called the Alilo bunny. I might try that at home since no one is getting much sleep here and other people have suggested that I try playing some white noise or using a dim nightlight.


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

twylacat said:


> My 2.5 year old is tired a lot of the time. Our bedtime routine has actually gotten to the point that he falls asleep pretty well around 8pm. Most nights he sleeps through until the morning but unfortunately his morning begins between 5:30 and 6:30am. He's clearly tired as soon as he's awake and is often asking to go back to bed by 8am. Some nights we've tried to help him to sleep earlier but haven't found it very successful and, because of our schedules, we're usually only eating dinner at 6:30. He's in daycare 3-4 days/week so an extra morning nap (in addition to his one hour nap in the afternoon) isn't usually an option. His father and I are pretty exhausted ourselves and keep asking how we can help him sleep more. He sleeps in a bed next to ours (having slept in our bed until less than 2 months ago) and my partner keeps telling him he's going to move him into his own room. That does not feel like it will help him sleep anymore but I'm not sure what else to do! Any thoughts?


Hey may need his own space now. I would move his little bed into his own room, make it really dark and put a noise machine in there like a fan or something. Make sure he eats a good meal, read to him until he is exsausted and put him down. Routine helps. If he wakes up too early, tell him that it is not time to get up yet and be firm.


----------

